# Testicles



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

A male patient is lying in bed in the hospital, wearing an oxygen mask
over his mouth and nose.

A young, student nurse appears to give him
a partial sponge bath. "Nurse", he mumbles, from behind the mask.
"Are my testicles black?"

Embarrassed, the young nurse replies, "I don't know, Sir. I'm only
here to wash your upper body and feet."

He struggles to ask again, "Nurse, are my testicles black?"

Concerned that he may elevate his blood pressure and heart rate from
worry about his testicles, she overcomes her embarrassment and pulls
back the covers. She raises his gown, holds his manhood in one hand and his testicles in the other. Then, she takes a close look and says,

"There's nothing wrong with them, Sir!"
The man pulls off his oxygen mask, smiles at her and says very 
slowly, "Thank you very much. That was wonderful, but, listen very,
very closely......

A r e - m y - t e s t - r e s u l t s - b a c k?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol:showing your age a bit with that one Rob


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

:lol: :lol:


----------

